# Wireless Units



## Hovak (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am building my live rig and i am in search of a good wireless rack system, that is reliable, has great quality and doesn't give any latency issues.
What would you recommend and why ?

Thanks,


----------



## Hovak (Aug 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 23, 2015)

Line 6 G30, G50, G90, XD-V75, all good stuff in various price ranges. Super reliable, good construction, there's a reason you see them all over the place. Definitely reputable products.


----------



## indreku (Aug 24, 2015)

if Line 6 then, G55 + rack mount, good reliable(cheaper than G90 as well and is only halg rack, so you can maybe get something next to it)...well at least has been for me. if you are setting up a pedalboard then G50.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Aug 24, 2015)

I've been using a Sennheiser G3 since they came out. Never had any quality or latency issues. Only gripe is I accidentally dropped my first transmitter from about 5 feet to a hard floor and the transmitter stopped working. Not sure if you could do that with any other transmitter (or really any piece of music equipment) and expect it to work, but I just know from first hand experience they don't do well with highish drops. If it broke now or got stolen I would buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 24, 2015)

indreku said:


> if Line 6 then, G55 + rack mount, good reliable(cheaper than G90 as well and is only halg rack, so you can maybe get something next to it)...well at least has been for me. if you are setting up a pedalboard then G50.



This is a good choice, and if you use IEM's, then you may consider filling out the other 1/2 rack space with one.
Leave a full rack space for a Mid-Atlantic punchpanel so that you can make connections from the front to make life easier during a gig.
Middle Atlantic UNI-1 Universal Connector Rack Panel 1U

When I was touring, we all used wireless headset mics for BGV's, and our lead singer used a handheld. 
We had all of our receivers in one rack with the power conditioner's main connection and all audio connections coming out of the front so the back panel never had to come off.

We'd show up to a gig, plop the rack either back at FOH, or sidestage, plug in power, & they'd connect our audio outs to the snake.


----------



## Hovak (Aug 24, 2015)

Line 6 G90 looks pretty reliable and i keep seeing it many musicians racks.
I'm building a rack gear system which will be controlled via MIDI, using RJM Masterming GT16 and RJM Rack Gizmo. 
The only thing that's holding me back from Line 6 now is the price, as I need two wireless channels, so with the price of two Line 6 units, i might be able to get one 2-channel unit, if there is a good one. 

I've seen Lectrosonics R400's in some racks, but they are $800 without the transmitter. so it's a better but pricier option.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 24, 2015)

I use the G30 in my rack, just velcroed in the back of the rack - I basically forget it's even there. I like that it does not take up a rack slot. The thing just works and works well. The only issues? 

1. Need a rubber band to feel secure about battery door for gigs.
2. Keep phones away from it during gig (like, not on top of rack) to avoid brief dropouts - i think this goes for the whole line 6 series though, same technology.

edit: I should also note that 2 other guys in the band use the G30, and we use them together without issues.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 28, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I use the G30 in my rack, just velcroed in the back of the rack - I basically forget it's even there. I like that it does not take up a rack slot. The thing just works and works well. The only issues?
> 
> 1. Need a rubber band to feel secure about battery door for gigs.
> 2. Keep phones away from it during gig (like, not on top of rack) to avoid brief dropouts - i think this goes for the whole line 6 series though, same technology.
> ...



I use a terry cloth wristband wrapped around each of my transmitters as they are mounted on the straps.


----------



## concertjunkie (Aug 28, 2015)

Neotech Wireless Pouch | Musician&#39;s Friend

This pouch works great for me!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 28, 2015)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I use a terry cloth wristband wrapped around each of my transmitters as they are mounted on the straps.



Good idea - I use one of those pouches, which is probably sufficient to hold the battery door, but i add the rubber band for extra security.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 28, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Good idea - I use one of those pouches, which is probably sufficient to hold the battery door, but i add the rubber band for extra security.



I also use Key Rings in the extra strap button slots going up the strap towards the wireless transmitter. Makes a good "cable keeper" to keep the cable close to the strap, but easy to pull in/out when recording or if replacing/repairing is needed.

Pics later, or for now, there's an example with Billy Gibbons/ZZ Top on page 27 of the August 2015 issue of Premier Guitar Magazine.
Premier Guitar September 2015


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 28, 2015)

Here's a Youtube Link I put together this afternoon showing how I dealt with it. It may still be processing so be patient over the next hour or so.

http://youtu.be/RKqOQJ91MGQ


----------



## Hovak (Sep 6, 2015)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Here's a Youtube Link I put together this afternoon showing how I dealt with it. It may still be processing so be patient over the next hour or so.
> 
> http://youtu.be/RKqOQJ91MGQ




Very good tips ...


----------



## Matyrker (Sep 7, 2015)

I use a Line 6 G90. Love it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 8, 2015)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Here's a Youtube Link I put together this afternoon showing how I dealt with it. It may still be processing so be patient over the next hour or so.
> 
> http://youtu.be/RKqOQJ91MGQ



I'd imagine those fancy wireless pouches work just as well?

Neotech Wireless Pouch | Musician's Friend

I like your idea a bit more, though. Cheaper and more ready-at-hand.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 8, 2015)

Mine is clipped on using the regular clip that is part of the G30 housing, however, on one of my straps this clip broke where it mounts to the housing as my straps are thicker than most due to the garment leather. On that strap, I have it taped on. 

The sweat bands are really more of a bumper guard, they would not be strong enough on their own to keep the transmitter mounted to the strap with any sense of rigidity.


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 9, 2015)

I reeeeaally don't back the line6 digital stuff. I've toured it and it's prone to dropouts, the packs break easily and it also gets interference. 

Shure have done a much better job at developing 2.4ghz technology, their new digital wireless stuff is unreal. Same sound quality the line6 stuff has but with 18 hour battery life rechargable batteries and far fewer technical issues. I've been touring the GLX-D system for almost a year now and haven't had many issues at all.


----------



## lewis (Sep 10, 2015)

noob_pwn said:


> I reeeeaally don't back the line6 digital stuff. I've toured it and it's prone to dropouts, the packs break easily and it also gets interference.
> 
> Shure have done a much better job at developing 2.4ghz technology, their new digital wireless stuff is unreal. Same sound quality the line6 stuff has but with 18 hour battery life rechargable batteries and far fewer technical issues. I've been touring the GLX-D system for almost a year now and haven't had many issues at all.



+1 for Shure. Its THE one to get now. And is even very conveniently housed in a Pedal sized receiver. Plus built in tuner is handy and its range is exceptional. Awesome kit. The rechargeable lithium battery kills AA duracel s**t imo


----------



## iron blast (Oct 5, 2015)

I run a g90 and g55 and have had no issues with either of them Shure is nice but a lot more pricey IMHO


----------

